# Northern California meetup in Napa 2/16



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Murphy and family will be heading to the meetup at Alston park this Sunday, 2/16. Hope to see you there! It's an off leash, fun time, come and let your pup play! 

SF Bay Area Golden Retriever Meetup Group (San Mateo, CA) - Meetup

Here's a photo from our last meetup in San Mateo!


----------

